
GitHub: Code Navigation for Go, Python, Ruby (Also: JavaScript, PHP, TypeScript) - tosh
https://github.blog/changelog/2019-11-13-code-navigation-is-now-available-for-all-go-python-and-ruby-repositories/
======
tosh
Haskell library (semantic):
[https://github.com/github/semantic](https://github.com/github/semantic)

